# Advice needed on an unobtanium fixing



## milkman (26 Jun 2013)

Hi I posted on this before a loooooong looooong time ago… how time flies : )
The original plan for these box shelves was to reinforce them with bar set into the wall.


c


Original by markuspalarkus, on Flickr
Sadly my drilling was so bad I couldn't get a neat straight line of drillings, the anchors were loose in the holes, the rods stuck out at weird angles, it was a disaster…

So i decided to support the end using brake cable. I've put a small trimmer between joists in the loft and attached the cable through the ceiling to that.



Shelves2 by markuspalarkus, on Flickr
At the moment I've used cleats salvaged from a ceiling rose light fitting to support the shelves. This is less than helpful though; they are brass, a bit soft and as there's only one screw, the holding won't be that brilliant, the minute some real load goes on there they'll start to slip:



Fwd: Shelves by markuspalarkus, on Flickr

We have an ikea light with this on it:



Fwd: Shelves by markuspalarkus, on Flickr
Does any one have ideas on an off the shelf part like this that could do the trick? 
Ideally a barrel in stainless steel with two screws through the side to clamp the wire. Or even better grub screws.
It needs to be adjustable i think rather than a crimp. The whole cable could be tightened from inside the loft but it would be easier to be able to adjust the tension from below as the cable stretches.
I've been racking my brains for something that would help (remote control aircraft boats/model building seemed like a source for a while but no), but can't think of anything. even a name for such a fitting might be.

Hopefully one of you will know how to help so I'll keep my fingers crossed 
Thanks

Marko


----------



## milkman (26 Jun 2013)

Well I might have answered my own question, the search term 'stainless steel cable connectors' popped into my head just after I posted this and lo and behold something came up:

http://www.tecni-cable.co.uk

Cheers anyhoo
Mark


----------



## mickthetree (26 Jun 2013)

Hi Mark

Wire rope connectors were what I thought too. I like that.

It sounds like you were drilling into a brick wall with a drill that wasnt up tot the job. SDS is the way to go if it was brick.


----------



## Spindle (26 Jun 2013)

Hi

That Ikea piece looks distinctly like an individual connector from an electrical 'chocolate block' connection strip.

http://www.balloonaticasylum.com/web_im ... ps-_1_.jpg

Regards Mick


----------



## milkman (26 Jun 2013)

mickthetree":3kq5jh4t said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Wire rope connectors were what I thought too. I like that.



Yep, turns out there's a whole industry for this stuff as its common in shop fittings : ) Just couldn;t think of at the time.



mickthetree":3kq5jh4t said:


> It sounds like you were drilling into a brick wall with a drill that wasnt up tot the job. SDS is the way to go if it was brick.



(shameface) Er I did use an SDS, tried a smaller bit first to help the hole along but the drill still wandered. Also went in on normal setting to try and get the hole started before switching to hammer. 
I wonder if I should have worked up the sizes more gradually? 

Marko


----------



## milkman (26 Jun 2013)

Spindle":2tp5b9mh said:


> Hi
> 
> That Ikea piece looks distinctly like an individual connector from an electrical 'chocolate block' connection strip.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean although its steel rather than brass.


----------



## Shrubby (3 Aug 2013)

Marko
If you google Flints (near Elephant & Castle)
They sell unusual rigging supplies - I'm sure they'll have something in the micro cables pages to hold up your shelf
Matt


----------

